# Not Worth Much



## debodun (Jun 27, 2021)

These pieces of glassware are ones I closely associate with my mom. The bowl on a pedestal and punch cups are vintage carnival glass. Because I may be moving soon, I will likely be selling them. I asked for advice on a Facebook antique group and the only response was they aren't worth the electricity I used in posting it. Such a shame.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2021)

I think they are very pretty.  I love the designs and color.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 27, 2021)

Unless you find a true collector looking for that very special, one of a kind piece, all you have is glassware, Deb.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jun 27, 2021)

I saw somewhere, maybe on YouTube or maybe even here, something about how in most cultures people feel like a person's "essence" is in their objects.  So we become very emotionally attached to objects.  Which I guess explains my inability to deal with the various pieces of glassware that were my Mom's and grandparent's and greatgrandparents.  It would feel heartbreaking to dispose of it.  But on the other hand, all these objects add a burden.  I need to just pick a couple pieces and donate (easier emotionally than putting into the trash myself) the rest.  But, it is hard, I feel like hugging them and mourning them because of the 'essence' I guess.


----------



## debodun (Jun 27, 2021)

Exactly, HoneyNut.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 27, 2021)

We have a large antique shop in a nearby town, and their shelves are filled with these kinds of items....can't find a buyer.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 27, 2021)

Such a shame. A few years back when I was selling on eBay and my sister in law had her antique shop it was selling like crazy. 

I'm sure it will come around again but not soon enough for people our age to benefit.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 27, 2021)

is this glassware fenton? my family in west virginia worked the fenton glassworks for years and often signed their name to the pieces they made....not all was glassware. my father had a book listing all the different things fenton made.. people now no longer think many things our parents thought was art is worth having, pretty dainties filled with odd shaped sticks, or odiferous salts that make a home feel more lived in! sad


----------



## debodun (Jun 28, 2021)

No, it was made by Imperial, but I have plenty of Fenton glass, too.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 28, 2021)

Love Fenton glass.


----------



## debodun (Jun 28, 2021)

This is my Fenton glass:

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/fenton-glass.637/


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 28, 2021)

I have one pink piece that my mother gave me and have no clue what it is.  It is beautiful though.  I am so afraid I'll break it if I display it on a shelf, etc.... so, it is at the very top cabinet in the kitchen.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2021)

Love the cobalt blue salt and pepper shakers.  All the rest are lovely as well.  Great collection.


----------

